# Hello, from Oklahoma



## retiredchef (Dec 31, 2007)

My sister and I want to make some hard candies (similar to "jolly ranchers") only would like to use a sugar substitute. She has tried "splenda" with terrible results. Volume was only half of regular sugar; and, it had a tendency to scorch. We discussed isomalt but I cannot find it in the Tulsa area. I can find sorbitol; fructose; and beet sugar at a local health food, but do not know if any of these would produce the expected results. Any advice as to whether these three would work or where to locate isomalt and the ratio of it to sugar?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello, RetiredChef and welcome! I'll move your post to a pastry forum where it's a better fit. We invite you to come back to the Welcome Forum to tell us about your culinary self.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

"buy isomalt" | Food and Drink at mySimon if your not in a hurry.


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

of those you listed I would stick with the Isomalt. It's often used for hard candies.

Do you have any bakers supply places near you?


----------

